# Hochauflösende Fotos gesucht



## fizban (21. November 2004)

Hi,

Ich suche ein möglichst Hochauflösendes 

Foto, nicht unter 5,5 Megapixel, besser über 10.

Am besten ein Landschafts oder Panoramabild.

Ich will mal schuan was mein Drucker so hergibt.


MfG


----------



## Sebastianus (21. November 2004)

http://www.photocase.de
und andere Seiten mit freien Fotos! Oder Scan selber, sofern vorhanden, was ein!


----------



## fizban (21. November 2004)

Die Seite ist ganz gut, aber ich hab kaum bilder über 4 Mpix gefunden.
und das ist leider noch etwas wenig.


----------



## jebbz (21. November 2004)

auf http://www.pixelquelle.de dürftest du einiges finden!

gruss jebbz


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2004)

Dann wühle dich doch einfach mal durch folgenden Link 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129386


----------



## fizban (21. November 2004)

Leider finde ich auch auf diesen Seiten keine Bilder in ausreichender Größe.

vielleicht gibts tatsächlich welche nur kann man leider nicht nach größe sortieren und alle durchsuchen dauerte ewig.

ein solches Bilsd wäre ideal:

http://www.tawbaware.com/maxlyons/c...ame=fc_IMG_0836-IMG_0839_fence.jpg&gallery=11

Leider kann man von http://www.tawbaware.com/maxlyons/index.html
keine Bilder downloaden.

Und unter 10 Mpix geht ab A1 leider nix mehr


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2004)

Aber wie du mit Sicherheit selber bemerkt hast, wird es solche hochauflösende Photos nicht für lau im Internet geben


----------



## McHale (21. November 2004)

ich hab jetzt zwar nicht die genaue größe nachgesehen, aber auf http://www.erdsicht.de gibt's ne menge seiten mit frei zugänglichen satellitenfotos. die sind schon von vornherein recht groß.


----------



## McHale (21. November 2004)

ja, ich hab dort einen link zu http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/ gefunden, dort war unteranderem eine aufnahme in 6000w x 4800h, das sind doch 28,8 Megapixel. da findest du bestimmt was.

gruß, martin


----------



## fizban (24. November 2004)

erstma danke für die links,

das problem ist, Satelitenfotos eignen sich nich besonder, da sie meisst viel zu schawrz sind.

@radde`:

wenn man sie denn wenigstens kaufen könnte, aber die werden nur als ausdruck angfeboten 

aber für lau wär natürlich optimal...


----------



## kasper (24. November 2004)

Du kannst doch auch aus ein paar 4Mpix Bilder einen 10Mpix Bild erstellen!


----------

